# DroboPro iScsi connection



## AquaAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

Good day guys, hope you are all at home and safe with the Covid19 going around?

Just wondering if any of you know a way to connect my DroboPro via iSCSI?

just can't seem to see that drobo over my network wether it is on my switch or the back of my Macpro


----------



## AquaAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

ok tried again to connect my drobo Via iScsi and keep getting a kernel panic. this is what i get :

Anonymous UUID: 2D6FD2C9-ACE8-D105-B426-213AC78D9C70

Thu Apr 9 18:48:30 2020

*** Panic Report ***
panic(cpu 10 caller 0xffffff800af8780f): Kernel trap at 0xffffff7f8be12525, type 13=general protection, registers:
CR0: 0x000000008001003b, CR2: 0x000000010fd7f000, CR3: 0x000000000faab000, CR4: 0x00000000000226e0
RAX: 0xffffff8047bc7520, RBX: 0x47903e2000000000, RCX: 0xffffff7f8be11a8d, RDX: 0xffffff7f8be11d80
RSP: 0xffffff82c5643e30, RBP: 0xffffff82c5643e40, RSI: 0xffffff8047bc7500, RDI: 0x47903e2000000000
R8: 0xffffff8047bc7550, R9: 0x0000000000000000, R10: 0xffffff800b376500, R11: 0x00000000e0000000
R12: 0x0000000000000000, R13: 0xffffff8047bc7520, R14: 0xffffff8059fdf040, R15: 0xffffff8047bc7500
RFL: 0x0000000000010213, RIP: 0xffffff7f8be12525, CS: 0x0000000000000008, SS: 0x0000000000000010
Fault CR2: 0x000000010fd7f000, Error code: 0x0000000000000000, Fault CPU: 0xa, PL: 0, VF: 0

Backtrace (CPU 10), Frame : Return Address
0xffffff800ad51290 : 0xffffff800ae6bf96 
0xffffff800ad512e0 : 0xffffff800af95354 
0xffffff800ad51320 : 0xffffff800af875e4 
0xffffff800ad51390 : 0xffffff800ae1dfb0 
0xffffff800ad513b0 : 0xffffff800ae6ba0c 
0xffffff800ad514e0 : 0xffffff800ae6b7cc 
0xffffff800ad51540 : 0xffffff800af8780f 
0xffffff800ad516b0 : 0xffffff800ae1dfb0 
0xffffff800ad516d0 : 0xffffff7f8be12525 
0xffffff82c5643e40 : 0xffffff7f8be0f7ef 
0xffffff82c5643e80 : 0xffffff7f8be11cc6 
0xffffff82c5643fa0 : 0xffffff800ae1d557 
Kernel Extensions in backtrace:
com.sns.driver.SnsiSCSI(5.3.2)[3FF81987-C330-35B0-943C-E74E874F8CEE]@0xffffff7f8be01000->0xffffff7f8be3efff
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIParallelFamily(3.0.0)[03A938BC-577B-3D3D-9790-66F11365E3FB]@0xffffff7f8b6cf000
dependency: com.sns.driver.Xtarget(1.1.2)[00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000]@0xffffff7f8b712000
dependency: com.sns.driver.SNSArchitectureModel(1.1.5)[00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000]@0xffffff7f8b6e1000

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: kernel_task

Mac OS version:
17G8037

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 17.7.0: Sun Jun 2 20:31:42 PDT 2019; root:xnu-4570.71.46~1/RELEASE_X86_64
Kernel UUID: 28E28459-2FD2-36B7-BF74-064CD7B1E5F5
Kernel slide: 0x000000000ac00000
Kernel text base: 0xffffff800ae00000
__HIB text base: 0xffffff800ad00000
System model name: MacPro5,1 (Mac-F221BEC8)

System uptime in nanoseconds: 520602682522
last loaded kext at 244657692271: com.apple.filesystems.msdosfs	1.10 (addr 0xffffff7f8c239000, size 69632)
loaded kexts:
com.logitech.driver.LogiGamingMouseFilter	1
com.sns.driver.SnsiSCSI	5.3.2
com.sns.driver.Xtarget	1.1.2
com.squirrels.airparrot.framebuffer	6
com.kernsafe.driver.kscsiprt	3.00
com.squirrels.driver.AirParrotSpeakers	1.8
com.driver.LogJoystick	2.0
com.logitech.driver.LogiWheelDriver	1
com.Logitech.ControlCenter.HIDDriver	3.9.11
com.sns.driver.SNSArchitectureModel	1.1.5
at.obdev.nke.LittleSnitch	5462
com.Accusys.driver.Acxxx	3.1.8
com.apple.filesystems.msdosfs	1.10
com.apple.kext.AMDFramebuffer	1.6.8
com.apple.driver.AppleTyMCEDriver	1.0.3d2
com.apple.driver.AGPM	110.23.37
com.apple.filesystems.autofs	3.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUpstreamUserClient	3.6.5
com.apple.driver.AppleMCCSControl	1.5.5
com.apple.driver.AppleMikeyHIDDriver	131
com.apple.kext.AMDRadeonX4000	1.6.8
com.apple.driver.AppleGraphicsDevicePolicy	3.20.16
com.apple.AGDCPluginDisplayMetrics	3.20.16
com.apple.driver.AppleHDAHardwareConfigDriver	281.52
com.apple.driver.AppleHDA	281.52
com.apple.driver.AppleMikeyDriver	281.52
com.apple.driver.pmtelemetry	1
com.apple.iokit.IOUserEthernet	1.0.1
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothSerialManager	6.0.7f15
com.apple.Dont_Steal_Mac_OS_X	7.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleHV	1
com.apple.driver.AppleLPC	3.1
com.apple.kext.AMD9500Controller	1.6.8
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelSlowAdaptiveClocking	4.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleFIVRDriver	4.1.0
com.apple.driver.AudioAUUC	1.70
com.apple.driver.ACPI_SMC_PlatformPlugin	1.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleOSXWatchdog	1
com.apple.driver.CoreStorageFsck	546.50.1
com.apple.iokit.SCSITaskUserClient	404.30.3
com.apple.driver.AppleFileSystemDriver	3.0.1
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeDataless	1.0.0d1
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeZlib	1.0.0
com.apple.AppleSystemPolicy	1.0
com.apple.BootCache	40
com.apple.filesystems.hfs.kext	407.50.6
com.apple.filesystems.apfs	748.51.0
com.apple.driver.AppleFWOHCI	5.5.9
com.apple.iokit.AppleBCM5701Ethernet	10.3.1
com.apple.driver.Intel82574LEthernet	2.7.2
com.apple.driver.AppleAHCIPort	329.50.2
com.apple.driver.AppleRTC	2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleHPET	1.8
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIButtons	6.1
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBIOS	2.1
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIEC	6.1
com.apple.driver.AppleAPIC	1.7
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagementClient	220.50.1
com.apple.nke.applicationfirewall	185
com.apple.security.quarantine	3
com.apple.security.TMSafetyNet	8
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement	220.50.1
com.apple.kext.triggers	1.0
com.apple.kext.AMDRadeonX4000HWLibs	1.0
com.apple.iokit.IOAcceleratorFamily2	378.28
com.apple.kext.AMDRadeonX4000HWServices	1.6.8
com.apple.driver.AppleGraphicsControl	3.20.16
com.apple.driver.DspFuncLib	281.52
com.apple.kext.OSvKernDSPLib	526
com.apple.iokit.IOSurface	211.15
com.apple.iokit.IOSerialFamily	11
com.apple.iokit.IOAVBFamily	683.1
com.apple.plugin.IOgPTPPlugin	680.15
com.apple.driver.AppleSSE	1.0
com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport	519.21
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusController	1.0.18d1
com.apple.AppleGPUWrangler	3.20.16
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireIP	2.2.9
com.apple.driver.AppleHDAController	281.52
com.apple.iokit.IOHDAFamily	281.52
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusPCI	1.0.14d1
com.apple.kext.AMDSupport	1.6.8
com.apple.AppleGraphicsDeviceControl	3.20.16
com.apple.iokit.IOSlowAdaptiveClockingFamily	1.0.0
com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily	519.21
com.apple.driver.IOPlatformPluginLegacy	1.0.0
com.apple.driver.IOPlatformPluginFamily	6.0.0d8
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBAudio	312.6
com.apple.iokit.IOAudioFamily	206.5
com.apple.vecLib.kext	1.2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBHIDMouse	192
com.apple.driver.AppleHIDMouse	192
com.apple.driver.CoreStorage	546.50.1
com.apple.driver.AppleHIDKeyboard	205.1
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBHIDDriver	900.4.1
com.apple.driver.IOBluetoothHIDDriver	6.0.7f15
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothFamily	6.0.7f15
com.apple.driver.usb.IOUSBHostHIDDevice	1.2
com.apple.driver.usb.AppleUSBHub	1.2
com.apple.driver.usb.cdc	5.0.0
com.apple.driver.usb.networking	5.0.0
com.apple.driver.usb.AppleUSBHostCompositeDevice	1.2
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIMultimediaCommandsDevice	404.30.3
com.apple.iokit.IOBDStorageFamily	1.8
com.apple.iokit.IODVDStorageFamily	1.8
com.apple.iokit.IOCDStorageFamily	1.8
com.apple.filesystems.hfs.encodings.kext	1
com.apple.driver.AppleXsanScheme	3
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIBlockStorage	301.40.2
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCISerialATAPI	267.50.1
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireFamily	4.7.2
com.apple.iokit.IOEthernetAVBController	1.1.0
com.apple.driver.mDNSOffloadUserClient	1.0.1b8
com.apple.driver.usb.AppleUSBXHCIPCI	1.2
com.apple.driver.usb.AppleUSBXHCI	1.2
com.apple.iokit.IONVMeFamily	2.1.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMergeNub	900.4.1
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIFamily	288
com.apple.driver.usb.AppleUSBEHCIPCI	1.2
com.apple.driver.usb.AppleUSBUHCIPCI	1.2
com.apple.driver.usb.AppleUSBUHCI	1.2
com.apple.driver.usb.AppleUSBEHCI	1.2
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIParallelFamily	3.0.0
com.apple.driver.usb.AppleUSBHostPacketFilter	1.0
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBFamily	900.4.1
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBHostMergeProperties	1.2
com.apple.driver.AppleEFINVRAM	2.1
com.apple.driver.AppleEFIRuntime	2.1
com.apple.iokit.IOSMBusFamily	1.1
com.apple.iokit.IOHIDFamily	2.0.0
com.apple.security.sandbox	300.0
com.apple.kext.AppleMatch	1.0.0d1
com.apple.driver.AppleFDEKeyStore	28.30
com.apple.driver.AppleEffaceableStorage	1.0
com.apple.driver.AppleKeyStore	2
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTDM	439.70.3
com.apple.driver.AppleMobileFileIntegrity	1.0.5
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBMassStorageDriver	140.70.2
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIBlockCommandsDevice	404.30.3
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily	404.30.3
com.apple.driver.AppleCredentialManager	1.0
com.apple.driver.KernelRelayHost	1
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBHostFamily	1.2
com.apple.driver.usb.AppleUSBCommon	1.0
com.apple.driver.AppleBusPowerController	1.0
com.apple.driver.AppleSEPManager	1.0.1
com.apple.driver.IOSlaveProcessor	1
com.apple.driver.DiskImages	480.60.3
com.apple.iokit.IOStorageFamily	2.1
com.apple.iokit.IOTimeSyncFamily	680.15
com.apple.iokit.IONetworkingFamily	3.4
com.apple.iokit.IOReportFamily	31
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIPlatform	6.1
com.apple.driver.AppleSMC	3.1.9
com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily	2.9
com.apple.iokit.IOACPIFamily	1.4
com.apple.kec.Libm	1
com.apple.kec.pthread	1
com.apple.kec.corecrypto	1.0

EOF
Model: MacPro5,1, BootROM 144.0.0.0.0, 12 processors, 6-Core Intel Xeon, 3.46 GHz, 24 GB, SMC 1.39f5
Graphics: Radeon RX 580, Radeon RX 580, PCIe
Memory Module: DIMM 1, 8 GB, DDR3 ECC, 1333 MHz, 0x85F7, 0x463732314755363746393333334700000000
Memory Module: DIMM 2, 8 GB, DDR3 ECC, 1333 MHz, 0x85F7, 0x463732314755363746393333334700000000
Memory Module: DIMM 3, 8 GB, DDR3 ECC, 1333 MHz, 0x85F7, 0x463732314755363746393333334700000000
Network Service: PCI Ethernet Slot 3, Ethernet, en2
Network Service: Ethernet 2, Ethernet, en1
PCI Card: Radeon RX 580, Display Controller, Slot-1
PCI Card: pci1002,aaf0, Audio Device, Slot-1
PCI Card: Broadcom 57762-A1, Ethernet Controller, Slot-3
PCI Card: pcic0a9,2263, NVM Express Controller, Slot-4
PCI Card: pci1b73,1100, USB eXtensible Host Controller, [email protected],0,0
PCI Card: pci1b73,1100, USB eXtensible Host Controller, [email protected],0,0
PCI Card: pci1b73,1100, USB eXtensible Host Controller, [email protected],0,0
PCI Card: pci1b73,1100, USB eXtensible Host Controller, [email protected],0,0
Serial ATA Device: HL-DT-ST BD-RE WH16NS40
Serial ATA Device: Samsung SSD 860 EVO 250GB, 250.06 GB
Serial ATA Device: Samsung SSD 860 EVO 500GB, 500.11 GB
Serial ATA Device: ST8000AS0002-1NA17Z, 8 TB
Serial ATA Device: Radeon R7, 240.06 GB
USB Device: USB 2.0 Bus
USB Device: Keyboard Hub
USB Device: Apple Optical USB Mouse
USB Device: Apple Keyboard
USB Device: USB 2.0 Bus
USB Device: USB Bus
USB Device: USB Bus
USB Device: USB Bus
USB Device: HIDKB
USB Device: USB Bus
USB Device: USB Bus
USB Device: USB Bus
USB Device: USB 3.0 Bus
USB Device: Blue Snowball
USB Device: USB 3.0 Bus
USB Device: C922 Pro Stream Webcam
USB Device: USB 3.0 Bus
USB Device: Expansion Desk
USB Device: USB 3.0 Bus
USB Device: Mass Storage Device
FireWire Device: built-in_hub, Up to 800 Mb/sec
Thunderbolt Bus:


----------

